
Show HN: A “How to Talk About Politics” Simulation Game, Made with Google Docs - annpierce
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1X8HxIVpsEh2ulFUO_9ngyDBE6i1FocYle54Mw1WaJaE/edit?usp=sharing
======
annpierce
Would love feedback on this. I made it as an exercise in combatting how
divided the US is right now, in hopes that people can rebuild trust and
eventually share facts again one day.

